# Ladies Treffen - (fast) ein Jahrzehnt...



## Martina H. (11. Oktober 2020)

... Spass, Grinsen und Trails, Trails, Trails 

Eigentlich wäre es auch dieses Jahr soweit gewesen (und dann wär das Jahrzehnt voll) - leider kam das grosse C dazwischen und es musste abgesagt werden, eigentlich ja soweit OK...

Aber  - - - - - -  mir fehlt es doch 

Mir fehlt das Lachen, die Leute, das Erlebnis, die Freundschaften, die entstanden sind, neue Leute kennenzu lernen...

Deshalb versuche ich mich hier mal an einer Zusammenfassung. Ein paar Fotos, ein paar Eindrücke, von fast einem Jahrzehnt LadiesTreffen. Würde mich freuen, wenn die ein oder andere auch was beitragen kann, vielleicht auch noch ein Foto, ein paar Erlebnisse - was verbindet Euch mit den Treffen (dann bin ich wenigstens nicht alleine) 

Los geht es mit dem ersten Treffen

18. - 20. Juni 2010
Mit Vollgas durch den Harz
Organisator: Cristina

Tja, was soll ich schreiben? Mein erstes Zusammentreffen mit lauter durchgeknallten Bikeladies. Meinereiner war ja im Dorf schon eine Irre, weil ich beim Rad einen Reifen wechseln konnte. Und hier? Fast alle schrauben an ihren Bikes und wissen, von was ich rede - wow...

Untergekommen sind wir in einer der Skihütten im Harz. Schön rustikal, kein Kühlschrank, kochen mit einem Holzherd und komplett Selbstversorger - hat aber gut geklappt, zumindest sind wir alle sattgeworden 

Und dann die Trails - sowas war mir bis dato nicht untergekommen. Dass man über so viele Wurzeln fahren kann - ich hab natürlich geschoben, aber die anderen: sind alles gefahren :staun:  Nachdem wir am Freitag wieder auf der Hütte waren, hatte ich eigentlich die Schn... voll vom Schieben und wollte wieder nach Hause fahren, habe ich aber nicht gemacht und auch nie nicht bereut 

Und man, war das kalt: wir haben alles angezogen, was wir dabei hatten. Ein paar hartgesottene waren auf dem Brocken und haben sich einen Schneider gefroren - und trotzdem hatten sie Spass 







Bananen hatten wir genug 





Kalt war es definitiv





Männer erschrecken am Oderteich 





Wir sind die Grössten





Schnell noch alles anziehen, bevor wir oben sind





Trails





Bikepark





Spass 





Tolle Truppe  - ich bekomm nicht mehr alle Namen zusammen, aber dabei waren auch: lucie, Chaotenkind, scylla, AnjaR, turbo.huhnchen, HiFi XS, magic^desire und einige andere...

Das war ein geiles Treffen - schlagkaputt war ich - und der Grundstein für weitere 

Aaaaber, es war ja bestimmt nicht nur für mich toll - wer will noch was schreiben, wer kann sich noch erinnern? Her mit Euren Kommentaren


----------



## Mausoline (11. Oktober 2020)

Tolle Idee 
und ich bin voll bei dir, ich hab selbst die letzten Tage wieder dran gedacht, so langsam müsste man wieder ans Planen gehn  Ich war schon sehr traurig  als ich das Treffen dieses Jahr absagen musste.

2010 war ich noch nicht dabei, aber ein paar Gesichter kommen mir schon bekannt vor 
freu mich auf jeden Fall auf weitere viele Eindrücke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (11. Oktober 2020)

.... hab eben den ganzen 2010er Thread durchgelesen - jetzt kriege ich das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht 

@Mausoline : weisst Du eigentlich, dass Du damals schon den Schwarzwald vorgeschlagen hast?


----------



## Mausoline (11. Oktober 2020)

aber nicht 2010, da war ich noch nicht im LO


----------



## Martina H. (12. Oktober 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ladies Treffen im Schwarzwald.
> Ich komm ausm Nordschwarzwald (Enzklösterle) und der fängt in Pforzheim an, höchste Erhebung ist Hornisgrinde 1164 m.
> Wenn dieses Jahr noch Treffen dann vielleicht im Oktober. Als Ort schlag ich vor Baiersbronn auch wegen Nähe zur Schwarzwaldhochstraße.
> ...




am 14. Juli 2010... the internet never forgets


----------



## Mausoline (12. Oktober 2020)

Huch  
aber ich hab damals schon Baiersbronn vorgeschlagen


----------



## Martina H. (12. Oktober 2020)

...ist ganz interessant da rumzuschmökern - auch Bettina  und Votec Tox haben sich da schon gemeldet/mitgeschrieben...

Keine da, die sich noch an ein Anekdötchen erinnert?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. Oktober 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Huch
> aber ich hab damals schon Baiersbronn vorgeschlagen


Was lange währt, wird dann irgendwann mal verdammt gut!


----------



## Silvermoon (12. Oktober 2020)

...und 2011... 2012... und und und ???

ich war im Taunus mit dabei, aber wann war das ??
und vorher in der Pfalz, Neustadt die Ecke? Oder war das nur so ein Minitreffen.... oh Mann, das ist auch schon gefühlt lange her 
Keine Ahnung, ob es davon irgendwie Fotos gibt....

so ein kleiner Rückblick mit Fotos....ja, das wäre schön.... nostalgisch


----------



## Silvermoon (12. Oktober 2020)

Weiß nur, damals in der Pfalz hatte ich ein Blind Date mit murmel04 , die für mich ein Zimmer mitgebucht hatte, und wir uns auf Anhieb gut verstanden haben

ach ja, lang istˋs her .....


----------



## Martina H. (12. Oktober 2020)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> so ein kleiner Rückblick mit



...so hatte ich mir das gedacht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (12. Oktober 2020)

Wie hast du dir das gedacht  dass jeder durcheinander was von irgendeinem Treffen schreibt oder Jahr für Jahr nacheinander?


----------



## Martina H. (12. Oktober 2020)

...also eigentlich schon Jahr für Jahr, also wenn zum Harz 2010 nix mehr kommt....

Fange ich (oder gerne auch jemand anderes)  das nächste an - und so "arbeiten" wir uns von einem Jahr/Treffen zum nächsten...halt ein (nostalgische  ) Erinnerungstour mit hoffentlich vielen Kommentaren, Anekdoten, Erinnerungen.

So hab ich mir das zumindest gedacht - und auf rege Beteiligung gehofft


----------



## Mausoline (12. Oktober 2020)

Also eure Essenauswahl wie auf den 1. Foto war ja schon genial für ein Anfangstreffen 

Lass mal den alten Damen noch etrwas Zeit bis sie ihre Fotos von damals rausgekramt haben


----------



## Martina H. (13. Oktober 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Also eure Essenauswahl



Jo, dass mit dem Essen war cool. Nachdem ich mich, im Überschwang der Begeisterung mich überhaupt  getraut habe anzumelden (ja, war schon aufregend für mich, mich mit bis dato völlig Unbekannten zum Biken zu verabreden - was kommt da womöglich auf mich zu?), bereit erklärt hatte, für die Pastaparty am Samstag zu sorgen, hatte ich mehrere Kilo tiefgefrorenes Mett im Gepäck - Kühlschrank gab es ja nicht 

Am Samstag habe ich dann mit @magic^desire Nudelsosse auf dem Holzkohleherd gekocht - hat Spass gemacht  - die Damen sind satt geworden und beschwert hat sich auch keine 

Im übrigen habe ich bis dahin - und auch bis heute - niemals jemanden gesehen, der ein soooooooo grosses Müsli zum Frühstück verdrücken konnte, wie @Warnschild....


----------



## Martina H. (14. Oktober 2020)

...gut, dann mache ich heute Abend weiter mit - ja, mit welchem Treffen? Wer weiss noch wo und wann das 2011er stattgefunden hat?


----------



## lucie (14. Oktober 2020)

Ich kaufe ein "W".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (14. Oktober 2020)

W  
__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __


----------



## Bettina (14. Oktober 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...ist ganz interessant da rumzuschmökern - auch Bettina  und Votec Tox haben sich da schon gemeldet/mitgeschrieben...
> 
> Keine da, die sich noch an ein Anekdötchen erinnert?


Das hab ich total vergessen. Ich hab mich da schon angemeldet  Völlige Amnesie


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Oktober 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> W
> __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __



Ich nehme das "E"

W_ _ _ _ _ _ E _ _


----------



## Martina H. (14. Oktober 2020)

Bettina schrieb:


> Das hab ich total vergessen. Ich hab mich da schon angemeldet  Völlige Amnesie



nee, nicht AN - nur GEmeldet 



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich nehme das "E"
> 
> W_ _ _ _ _ _ E _ _



OK, bisschen verrrutscht, aber passt schon 

Die Welt , unendliche Weiten. Wir schreiben das Jahr 2011. Dies sind die Abenteuer des IBC LO, das mit seiner 15 Frau starken Besatzung viele Kilometer unterwegs ist, um fremde Trails zu erforschen, neue Orte und neue Ladys kennenzulernen. Viele Km von der Heimat entfernt dringen die Damen in Trailgebiete vor, die nie eine von Ihnen zuvor gesehen hat.  

Das 2. Treffen

18. - 20. August 2011
Gladiatoren unterwegs
Organisatoren: turbo-Huhnchen, lucie, Martina H.

Also, nach dem Treffen ist vor dem Treffen und mir war klar: Das will ich wieder!

Nur damit war genauso klar: wenn Du das willst, musst Du Dich kümmern. Nur wohin? Was reicht an den Harz heran? Liegt irgendwie zentral? Wer kann dann guiden? Puh, jede Menge Fragen, so einfach war das nicht. Beim Anfragen im Forum gab es dann auch gleich erstmal eine Menge HickHack - speziell die Bikeparkfraktion war gleich erstmal ein wenig angesäuert, aber wir haben es ja dann doch hinbekommen. Irgendwohin, wo es Touren und Bikepark gibt: da bietet sich Willingen an.

Mit @turbo.huhnchen und Familie haben wir uns die Gegend vorab mal angesehen und für gut befunden. Mit @lucie hatte ich organsisatorische Hilfe an meiner Seite. Nur als Guides waren keine, vor Ort ansässigen, Ladys zu finden, also mussten wir auf professionelle Hilfe zurückgreifen und haben diese mit @Bike-Therapy gefunden. Unterkunft stellte die Jugendherberge, so dass diesmal für Essen gesorgt war.

Konnte also losgehen. Was für mich echt doof war, war, dass es kurzfristige Absagen hagelte und die Guides für mehr Fahrerinnen organisiert waren, als es dann schlussendlich waren - und die wollten ja bezahlt werden. Allerdings blieb der Chefguide ganz cool, meinte er würde dann einen absagen und mit seinem Praktikanten kommen und finanziell würden wir uns schon einigen - puh, Glück gehabt :stirnabwisch:

Die Tour war dann echt super  alle hatten ihren Spass und der Praktikant wunderte sich, was die Damen so alles fahren 

Am Sonntag ging es dann für einen Teil in den Bikepark, und 3 Ladys machten sich noch zu einer Tour auf, die dann auch im Bikepark endete, so dass wir zum Abschluss noch einen Kaffee zusammentrinken konnten.

Ein Highlight war eine spezielle junge Dame, die die Jungs im Bikepark durcheinandergebracht hat: die kollerten völlig durch in ihrem Testosteronschub und wollten sich alle um ihr Bike  kümmern  - und sie bekam gar nicht mit, was sie angerichtet hat. Ich bekomm heute noch das Grinsen nicht aus dem Gesicht, wenn ich daran denke   





die Freitagsgruppe





...der Guide und sein Praktikant und





seine Truppe





unterwegs





Pause





Die Gladiatoren im Park





und die Tourenbiker





in grinsender Koexistenz

Zum ersten Mal dabei waren  unter anderem blaulicht,  Veloce, MissQuax , Angsthase 62 , NicInTheWoods und natürlich die Wiederholungstäter


----------



## lucie (14. Oktober 2020)

.


----------



## Mausoline (14. Oktober 2020)

Meine Fahrerin vom letzten Jahr hab ich erkannt  hallo @blaulicht
und ein paar andere Gesichter sind mir auch bekannt 

Ihr habt damals schon Willingen unsicher gemacht  cool


----------



## Martina H. (15. Oktober 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Willingen unsicher gemacht



naja, bei einem Teil der Damen war es eher umgekehrt 

Ich im Bikepark - uff

Aber turbo  hat alle "Gladiatorinnen" heile runter gebracht und bei Einer (nicht ich)  bin ich mir sicher, dass sie über sich selbst hinausgewachsen ist und auf diesem Adrenalinschub und dem anschliessenden Grinsen noch 14 Tage durch die Welt gesurft ist


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Oktober 2020)

Aber süß war auch die Kleine in ihrem rosa Dress und dem Pucki auf dem Pumptrack. Papa hat zwar hin und wieder mal etwas Anschubhilfe geben müssen, aber die hatte Spass. Und wir standen verzückt am Rand und haben versucht dem Papa klarzumachen, dass sie *jetzt *ein ordentliches Bike bracht und nicht irgendwann.

Und nicht zu vergessen die Jugend-Fußballmanschaft in der Juhe. Große Augen (und Sabber) bei der Pizzalieferung für uns. Und dann hat doch eine dem Bub, der wohl während des Morgenlaufs dringend mal musste, vom Fenster aus hinterhergepfiffen. Wer dass wohl war,.....grübel.....


----------



## Martina H. (15. Oktober 2020)

... der Herbergsvater war auch Klasse, als er fragte, was die Bikes der Damen auf dem Balkon wollen  - so ganz einverstanden war er damit nicht,  warum


----------



## blaulicht (21. November 2020)

🤗 das ist ja schööön, da hab ich am frühen Morgen schon Pippi in den Augen. Auch wenn ich an der Stelle das mit den Jungs dementieren muss 😶 ich fand die wenigen Treffen bei denen ich dabei war einfach klasse. Ich finds total stark, dass sich jedesmal so eine großartige Gruppe zusammen findet. Ich erinner mich auch an mein erstes Mal Bike Park mit euch und werds sicher nie vergessen. Und wie ich bei einer Tour bergauf gehechelt hab, als ich von einer nach der andren abgehängt wurde, das hat mich ganz fertig gemacht 😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

